# Corned Beef baked?



## giggler (Dec 10, 2016)

I asked about this before, but can't find my old thread. some nice person on this list said Bake It!

I think it was boil for 20 minutes first to remove saltyness,
Wrap in foil and bake with appricot jam coating
then open foil and brown top under broiler.

I don't remember the time or temperature.
350f for 2 hrs
250f for 4 hrs?

maybe just check it after a while untill it is fork tender?

Thanks, Eric.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2016)

Either will work, actually.  I'd do 350ºF until fork tender.


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2016)

I have had it both ways. Prefer boiled. My family likes to use the pot liquor to mix in their veggies with butter.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 11, 2016)

Make sure you boil it first, or at least soak it for a while, changing the water 3 times or it will be really salty.

I forgot to do that once when smoking a corned beef, and it was horribly salty afterwards.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 11, 2016)

I should have first boiled the last one we got as a business gift from one of DH's customers years ago.  I followed the directions on the package, and baked it without soaking or boiling.  DH's parents were visiting, and they politely ate some, but to me, it was totally inedible.  I threw it away, and made something else.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 11, 2016)

I've had pretty good luck making corned beef in the oven. Granted it's more of a braise then a bake, but I much prefer this cooking method to boiling because it retains the flavor better. I make my own brine (very easy and you can control the salt level) and leave it sit in the fridge for several days. Then I sear it and cook at 225F in a covered dutch oven with just enough white wine in the bottom to keep up the moisture level in the pot. It takes about 5 hours, but comes out very juicy and tender. You can easily do the same thing in a crock pot, if you want.


----------

